

Response from OH Senator Sherrod Brown regarding SOPA/PIPA - loeschg
http://gregloesch.com/736/reply-from-oh-senator-sherrod-brown-regarding-sopapipa/

======
Kynlyn
Typical politician response: Speaking out of both sides of his mouth. He
simultaneously voices support for the bill, while criticizing it. He then
closes his letter with a vague "I'll keep your concerns in mind" and fails to
indicate whether he supports it or not.

~~~
loeschg
Yeah, those were my thoughts as well. Nothing he really said seemed that
insightful. I could be mistaken, but I believe he was listed as one being in
support of SOPA/PIPA.

